# Ork bikers or nob bikers?



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

As a new speedy ork player i would like to know what is better a bunch of nob bikers or regular guys.
Normal ones are at least half the price of nob bikers.
Nob bikers are more expensice but do pack many bonuses and are extremly tough when given a painboy they have access to much more ork equipment.They are also troop choices when bringing a warboss so can claim objectives.
Which is better as ive got a lot of money saved up specialy for a bike frenzy.

Basicly quantity or quality ?


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

some good info here

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20337


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok that helps a lot , what i would lik to know id what equipment to give nob bikers and what is a good unit size for them.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Anywhere from 3 to 8 is a good size depending what you want to do with them, and total points of the army. My typical 5 or 6 nobz will usually have a pk, 2 big choppas, with a war banner, and pain boy with cyborg bodies. Having just one pk is dependant on a biker warboss with them. If he not around you need to increase the equipment by another pk and a boss pole.


----------

